# Can I use a plotter to cut transfer paper?



## myichad (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a graphtec cutter plotter. If i printed a design on transfer paper- could I run it through the plotter and it cut it out? Probably a silly question but was curious.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

myichad said:


> I have a graphtec cutter plotter. If i printed a design on transfer paper- could I run it through the plotter and it cut it out? Probably a silly question but was curious.


What model? You need a cutter that has registration sensor to contour cut the image outline. Most of Graphtec vinyl cutter have Cutting Master plug in for CorelDRAW and Adobe Illustrator so you can cut directly from CorelDRAW or Adobe Illustrator.

You need a carrier sheet to hold the transfer paper so that you can get the most out of the transfer sheet. Graphtec cutter comes with carrier sheet.

What I do instead of cutting the transfer I contour cut the image part out of a printer paper. I use the weeded printer paper to mask or cover the unwanted polymer. Mary the paper to the transfer paper with printed image. Press both the transfer and mask on the shirt then peel hot both papers. The process only works with transfer for light. When the transfer is opaque you contour cut the image. Weed the excess opaque. Lift the image of the backing with high temp sticky mask such as Magic Mask. Press the mask with opaque on the shirt then peel the mask cold.

Here is how I do it for transfer for light: what is considered light colored shirts?

what is considered light colored shirts?


----------



## myichad (Sep 6, 2011)

I have the ce5000. Do you know any good videos showing tutorial.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

myichad said:


> I have the ce5000. Do you know any good videos showing tutorial.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WN0Z2XQ3ZI&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nxCoh12mjg&feature=player_embedded

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDIQuAIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DdE-mvc6jwuI&ei=SoDyUN-zNoOQ2gWH74DgBg&usg=AFQjCNHJtnxldBUwokxrBYgO407dUyG3RQ&sig2=o63yhSvejbI8fDrvwpzB8g&bvm=bv.1357700187,d.b2U

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...SVvzgs6zUeCc7bsQuFHVw&bvm=bv.1357700187,d.b2U

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...prkATxpxFnzIvDxcpgFzA&bvm=bv.1357700187,d.b2U


----------

